# Quote from a scientist



## bullethead (Mar 20, 2013)

I watch A LOT of the science channel and there was a scientist talking about life. He talked about life here on Earth and what might possibly be elsewhere.  I feel that he had one of the best lines I've ever heard:

"Life on earth is an expression of the available chemistry set" "Life elsewhere may not be as we know it because the chemistry set could be vastly different than ours."


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 21, 2013)

bullethead said:


> "Life on earth is an expression of the available chemistry set" "Life elsewhere may not be as we know it because the chemistry set could be vastly different than ours."



I like that, too.


----------



## DCHunter (Mar 21, 2013)

It would most likely still have to be carbon based or silicon based since these elements are necessary to bond with other elements to form proteins and such.


----------



## Four (Mar 21, 2013)

That's really the issue, we dont have much room to speculate on non-carbon based life, becase we have no examples of what that would look like and how it would work....

Interesting stuff


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 21, 2013)

Aren't meteorites made of the same elements we have on Earth? I realize there could be other elements in other solar systems  that might contain kryptonite or something.


----------



## Four (Mar 21, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Aren't meteorites made of the same elements we have on Earth? I realize there could be other elements in other solar systems  that might contain kryptonite or something.



Some but not always.. it depends were they came from.

But not all (in fact, most) planets have the same chemical compositions as earch, e.g. gas giants, etc.

We only have one example of abiogenesis and evolution, and the environment in which is happened (earth) so it's hard to imagine life forming from other chemicals.. since we have no example.


----------



## TheBishop (Mar 21, 2013)

Define life.


----------



## Four (Mar 21, 2013)

TheBishop said:


> Define life.



No good agreed on definition yet.


----------



## TheBishop (Mar 21, 2013)

Four said:


> No good agreed on definition yet.


----------



## drippin' rock (Mar 21, 2013)

Wouldn't life be defined as cells, singular or otherwise reproducing and growing?


----------



## vowell462 (Mar 21, 2013)

bullethead said:


> I watch A LOT of the science channel and there was a scientist talking about life. He talked about life here on Earth and what might possibly be elsewhere.  I feel that he had one of the best lines I've ever heard:
> 
> "Life on earth is an expression of the available chemistry set" "Life elsewhere may not be as we know it because the chemistry set could be vastly different than ours."



Kinda reminds me of an army officer I was conversing with one time who gave me the best explanation that made sense to me at the time. He said, " for all we know, we could be a molecule on someone elses pencil eraser". I kinda liked that.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 21, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Kinda reminds me of an army officer I was conversing with one time who gave me the best explanation that made sense to me at the time. He said, " for all we know, we could be a molecule on someone elses pencil eraser". I kinda liked that.



I've always wondered if the sun was a nucleus and the earth was an electron of an atom in the molecule of the universe.
Kinda like the atom in the molecule in the bacteria on the hair on the flea on the fly on the frog on the knot on the log in the hole in the bottom of the sea!


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 21, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've always wondered if the sun was a nucleus and the earth was an electron of an atom in the molecule of the universe.
> Kinda like the atom in the molecule in the bacteria on the hair on the flea on the fly on the frog on the knot on the log in the hole in the bottom of the sea!





me, too.  Maybe a little different scenerio, but yes, I wonder all the time. I guess my lil ol lady is a blessing, keeping me busy. lol


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 31, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> Wouldn't life be defined as cells, singular or otherwise reproducing and growing?



That would include crystals such as quartz. Some people believe them to be alive.

I define life as having "spirit". That is, the spark of life. Maybe some rocks are alive. I don't rightly know.


----------

